# Tune Hubs Really Worth It?



## myitch (Apr 19, 2009)

They are nice hubs no doubt, and I guess whether or not it's worth it is all up to the buyer. But for that extra $$ are they that much more durable than say, DT Swiss hubs or the new Dura Ace (But these being so new,durability is yet to be tested)?

Smoothness of the bearings is a plus too. But really now, if one wheel rolls better on a workstand than another when freewheeling, I seriously doubt it'll ever be enough to make a performance difference when riding. Unless that smoothness translates to less wear on the bearings and increased durability. Now we're talking.

I read somewhere that Tune seals aren't the greatest, but are they only worse than all other? I intend to ride them in the rain and need tight seals.

That being said, a wheelset with these gorgeous bling hubs is looking quite tempting....sort of a Pavlovian response let's say.

Experiences to share anyone?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a set and I love them. No bearing issues for me and non that any of my customers have complained of. They are stiff, durable, and light. They cost less than 240s and they build stiffer wheels because the flanges are wider. They are even lighter than the 190s. They are my favorite high end hubs. If you are not looking to spend that kind of $$ though then get yourself some White Industries hubs. They are just as stiff and durable but considerably less expensive.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

For ultra bling lightweight hubs look at the Extralight brand. Similar in weight as the Tune hubs. 
But there is no real reason to get anything fancier than a White Industries or Dura-Ace hub. Mega fancy hubs won't do anything better than the above choices other than weighing marginally less. 
Since the new 7900 series Dura-Ace hub is essentially a venerable 7700 rebadged with a 970 XTR freehub body on it, you won't have any durability issues.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

I had a set of Mig 45/Mag180s laced to a set of KinLin Nio30s. Beautiful, light clinchers, but I hated the hubs. I thought the bearings were unsually rough and the rear hub has no knurling so it would slip in the rear dropout. 

Not that it is a bad thing, but the freehub on the Tune rear was by far the loudest I have ever heard. 

I would run White, DA, or DT over a Tune hub any day. Hell, I like my Joy Tech hubs in my Reynolds 66 Carbons better than the Tune hubs. 

Here are a couple of photos of my old wheels. I have to say the Tune hubs are sexy looking.


----------



## myitch (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmm, that's funny. No knurling. You'd think that's a standard that all hubs should have just like drop outs to keep forks from dropping wheels. Lack of knurling is something I could live with along with freewheel buzzing. I'm used to old Chris Kings on my mtb which alert all the lazy trail-blockers that I'm coming. Kinda like a built-in alert system. Good also for those times that hikers are slow on the trail and I'm politely trying to let them know I'm back there.

Besides that, I'm really after durability...and well...the bling is nice to have too for not much more $$. Actually, the Tunes are the same price as DT Swiss, so shoots, why not have a little fun and bling?

Okay, I think I just talked myself into getting Tune hubs didn't I?

Spinwax,
Wanna sell me those Tune wheelsets?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I love my Tune hubs! I've over 14,000 miles on a set of Mig 70 and Mag 190 laced two across with Sapim CXRay rims to Alex Crostini 3.1 rims for a 1275 gram set of daily riders. Mine are set up Campy freehub. I have heard the alloy cassette carrier does not necessarily play nice with Shimano as in serious gouging.

Mine still spin as sweetly as the day I bought them from Ligero Wheels.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

myitch said:


> Hmm, that's funny. No knurling. You'd think that's a standard that all hubs should have just like drop outs to keep forks from dropping wheels. Lack of knurling is something I could live with along with freewheel buzzing. I'm used to old Chris Kings on my mtb which alert all the lazy trail-blockers that I'm coming. Kinda like a built-in alert system. Good also for those times that hikers are slow on the trail and I'm politely trying to let them know I'm back there.
> 
> Besides that, I'm really after durability...and well...the bling is nice to have too for not much more $$. Actually, the Tunes are the same price as DT Swiss, so shoots, why not have a little fun and bling?
> 
> ...


Sorry man, already gone. 

Honestly, I think you would be making a mistake not looking at the DT or White Hubs.


----------



## myitch (Apr 19, 2009)

spinwax said:


> Sorry man, already gone.
> 
> Honestly, I think you would be making a mistake not looking at the DT or White Hubs.


thanks. yeah, i was considering those two very hubs. but i've always lusted over the tunes and they're not much more in price. i'm going overboard on this wheelset for my riding ability but heck, live once, eh?


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

The Tune Mag180 rear is a weight-weenie hub - it's very light but this comes at the expense of being finicky.

As mentioned the driveside endcap is not serated and is aluminium - if your dropout has fixing screws be sure they sit flush with the inside of the dropout so they don't damage the endcap.

The bearing / freehub adjustment is much more finicky than, say, the 240s but once you've got the hang of it is not a problem.

The flange spacing of the Mag180 is wider than the DT 240s so there is a pro/con here.

I own a couple of Mag180's and I like them but I tend to suggest them to people who are happy to give up a bit of practicality to save some weight. If this isn't you then the 240s is a better hub, imho.


----------



## ssauter (Aug 1, 2007)

Lab Worker said:


> The Tune Mag180 rear is a weight-weenie hub - it's very light but this comes at the expense of being finicky.
> 
> As mentioned the driveside endcap is not serated and is aluminium - if your dropout has fixing screws be sure they sit flush with the inside of the dropout so they don't damage the endcap.
> 
> ...


The DT's have no bearing/ freehub adjustment. The end caps just slide on to the axle. Tune has a threaded endcap so you can adjust bearing preload quite easily. A Tune hub will take more time than a DT to set up initially, but you shouldn't have to touch them after that. Dt's will be good right from the box but you can't adjust them if bearing slop develops.

Steve


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

ssauter said:


> The DT's have no bearing/ freehub adjustment. The end caps just slide on to the axle. Tune has a threaded endcap so you can adjust bearing preload quite easily. A Tune hub will take more time than a DT to set up initially, but you shouldn't have to touch them after that. Dt's will be good right from the box but you can't adjust them if bearing slop develops.


Both hubs use sealed cartridge bearings - if any bearing play develops then it's time to remove and replace the bearings - not just tighten the axle!

The Tune hub uses a threaded endcap because the axle has no shoulders for the bearings to sit against. The DT hub has a shouldered axle with very tight tolerances so that the bearings are correctly supported. As you say, the endcaps press onto the axle and are sandwiched by the quick release.

Threaded adjustments are not necessarily a 'feature' on a high quality hub. Both systems work well and each has pros and cons, however adjusting for cartridge bearing wear is not a factor.

Edit: If one bearing on a Tune hub developed some play and you were to treat the Tune adjustment as compensating for that bearing wear you'd apply excess axial load to the other bearing and cause it to prematurely wear out.


----------

